# Pains



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, 

I'm currently 38 weeks and I've been getting abdominal pains since around 10.30am firstly across the top of my tum and just now starting lower down too. They do hurt but haven't changed at all over the day. I have taken paracetamol, but it doesn't seem to be helping. Is this labour or something else? I went to my delivery suite only a few weeks ago as I thought my waters had gone but was just discharge. Anyway, I don't want to go all the way there if it's not necessary. I don't want to be one of those people who jump at every twitch, but I just can't help it.

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer me x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds like its the latent phase of labour, where your body is doing all the preparations to get into established labour. This can take a few days sometimes, and sometimes it can stop for a while. Take paracetamol to take the edge off the pain, and keep mobilising. If it starts to become more painful and being really regular, it's time to phone delivery,

All the best!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Ooh how exciting, thanks x


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

On Saturday we ended up going to my delivery suite as baby was moving less. I was hooked up to the monitor and after a while midwife said everything was fine with baby and she confirmed that I was contracting and in the early stages.

It's now Monday and I'm still going with on off pains. Is there any way of telling how long this is going to take? Or anything I can do to get things moving more? I've taken long walks, eating pineapple and drinking raspberry leaf tea.

I'm so tired and it's stopping me from falling into a proper sleep. I haven't had a show or any leakage.

LMB x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi LMB

How often are they coming? Have you tried a bath? Have you got anything stronger than paracetamol? 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

They vary in timing but I would say about every 20 mins or so. Don't have anything stronger in the house but not far from pharmacy if there is anything you can suggest. Bath eased it a bit but unfortunately my bath over flow plug is quite low and I loose all the water after a while.  

Thanks for your quick reply x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't think you need to contact The hospital with them that far apart. 

As regards the painkillers. If you can take codeine I'd adk someone to get you codeine and paracetamol. These can be bought over the counter. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

OK thanks Kaz. Apart from that is it just a matter of waiting it out? It's driving me mad! Especially as I told my Mum and obviously my DH knows and they both keep asking me if there's any change. x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Unfortunately yes. It's the joys of it being our first baby. Keep popping in bath as this can often stop them if the just "niggly" pains that aren't doing a great deal except annoying you! 

If they true labour pains then a bath won't stop them. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

OK thanks Kaz x


----------

